# سبحان الله وبحمده



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
ما إعراب (وبحمده) في (سبحان الله وبحمده) ، وما معناها ؟


----------



## rayloom

بما أن سبحان نائب مفعول مطلق فعلها أسبّح، فالتقدير هنا هو أن "بحمده" شبه جملة متعلقة بالفعل "أسبّح" كذلك.
يعني التقدير أسبح الله وأسبح بحمده


----------

